# post a fish :)



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, I have always wanted to start this thread. But I want to see tons of pictures. I do realize there are threads like this one but I want to see pictures of everyone's favorite fish or invert it dose not matter if you own them 

My favorite are red cherry shrimp. I will also post more pics of my shrimp as I take better ones


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp =} mine are so entertaining to watch, even if I can ever only have two haha


----------



## DIHSRN (Nov 21, 2012)

Angel fish, pretty young but he'll grow up quick:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My sturisomas


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm curious if you know the kind:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Arthur7 said:


> I'm curious if you know the kind:


Puntius oligolepis(checkerboard barb).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Betta Ocellata


Betta Mahachaiensis


Betta Macrostoma


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

My oscar I use to have - sure do miss him and having an oscar in general. I thought he was just stunning. Am trying to figure out how to make room for another one someday.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow amazing pictures everyone  I hope to see more on here soon!!! Thanks to all that shared  don't be afraid to put new pictures if ya want to!!!! I am jealous of everyone's pics they are all awesome!!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Heres a few more







mostly just tails in this shot


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Right next to my clown loaches as ALL TIME FAVORITES would be thes guys!

A couple of my 11 roseline sharks(P.denisoni)
This is a great thread idea parkiller!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Right next to my clown loaches as ALL TIME FAVORITES would be thes guys!
> 
> A couple of my 11 roseline sharks(P.denisoni)
> This is a great thread idea parkiller!


Wow, those are some awesome looking fish CoralBandit.

What are their care requirements - might consider those some day.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

L.West said:


> Wow, those are some awesome looking fish CoralBandit.
> 
> What are their care requirements - might consider those some day.


They are "fairly" simple.
BIG tank ,and Big numbers are the hardest part.
They prefer cooler water,but mine are in 80+!
Like most "torpedo" shaped fish they like to run.6' tank or big big 4' should be minimum.(can't stop thinking about marineland deep dimension tanks since Zekes post).http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/new-saltwater-fishkeeping-need-advice-84570.html
A tank that is 3' wide!Sounds like dalfeds custom 4x4!
Schools are double digit numbers to me.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you coarlbandit  very mix and good looking fish everyone. This is great.Susan those pictures of the pleco are awesome I love th bottom ones mouth !!! Coarlbandit I love sharks and that is awesome.crazy huge fish L. West. Also amazing betta pictures mayerah  dishrn very nice Angel. And Fish, that is a big shrimp!!!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, I'm game..just posted this in another thread for someone. I currently have 2 of them in the same tank together. Sorry it doesn't show the tank he's in. It's hard to get photos of these guys as they do NOT come out during the day or when tank lights are on.

Microglanis iheringi, South American Bumblebee Catfish


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

lonedove55 said:


> OK, I'm game..just posted this in another thread for someone. I currently have 2 of them in the same tank together. Sorry it doesn't show the tank he's in. It's hard to get photos of these guys as they do NOT come out during the day or when tank lights are on.
> 
> Microglanis iheringi, South American Bumblebee Catfish


yep that was me lol


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Peacock gudgeon is pretty


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

These are one of my new favorite tetras - the Diamond Tetra. I have 7 of them in a 40b.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yet another fish:


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow what amazing pictures of the most awesome fish ever  I hope to see many more. Always post a cool or miscellaneous fish you come across


----------



## DLFL (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

chenowethpm said:


> Peacock gudgeon is pretty


It looks like a superb goby. Brachygobius or so. A friend was in Adelaide and brought me some. I should photograph.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

My new picture of my red cherry shrimp


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Because it's so quiet in the forum, I thought to myself, I will send another picture


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL ^ Love this pic! I'm amazed at how you guys are so good in getting such great pics!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Google Image Result for http://flseagrant.ifas.ufl.edu/newsletter/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/cropped-juv-goliath2.jpg that is a baby Goliath grouper.this is a adult Goliath grouper.Google Image Result for http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-reO7xmAcjIo/U_cn5t4F5hI/AAAAAAAAAG0/BSs7GKh1KAY/s1600/Goliath%252Bgrouper%252Bis%252Bthat%252Bthe%252Blargest%252Bof%252Bthe%252Bwestern%252BAtlantic.jpg and just so yall know i am the owner of the fish in that second picture,joking.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing! I thought the baby Goliath was so cute, then I saw the Giant and I was blown away! That's an ENORMOUS fish! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Another RCS pic. It seems they are breeding like crazy in this tank. I love how the babies look just like the big ones just tiny!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

seaecho said:


> Wow, that's amazing! I thought the baby Goliath was so cute, then I saw the Giant and I was blown away! That's an ENORMOUS fish! Thanks for the pics.


i know!!!that's what i thought.did you know that one of them ate a live shark!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Robbie (Jan 13, 2015)

All images are from search engine. I do not own any of these...yet!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Corydoras paleatus


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Pretty sure you wont ever own a zebra pleco. They cost about 500(if your lucky) to about 1,000 I have seen some go for more then that.


----------



## Robbie (Jan 13, 2015)

in that case, im pretty sure u are right!...unless i win the lotto haha


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

No, so much do not. Approximately 5 €.
Or, you talk about a different kind.
There are Corydoras trilineatus several forms. Then there julii C., C. schwartzi and C sterbai (I've seen in AF).
All mottled (Leopard) or striped.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

1 of my discus, loves having a picture took


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

After the big fish back a little fish


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> Pretty sure you wont ever own a zebra pleco. They cost about 500(if your lucky) to about 1,000 I have seen some go for more then that.


It all depends on patience: AquaBid.com - Item # fwcatfishp1439935208 - 3 L129 Colombian Zebra Pleco Hyp debilittera 2'' - Ends: Tue Aug 18 2015 - 05:00:08 PM CDT
That auction is for 3 (unfortunately, all wild caught) but only $54 buy it now, or $45 bid, for the set (plus shipping). You can get them much cheaper than the 500-1000 range, you just gotta look around a lot *pc


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I meant the real zebra pleco. Not one of those other ones. Plecostomus Catfish - Zebra Pleco, True (L-46) Also he would likely never get that arrowana he wanted, cuz they are more expensive then the pleco and the tank size is huge.


----------



## Jenlouise (Aug 16, 2015)

:fish-in-bowl::fish5::betta:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Love seeing everyone's fish, keep going! I cant wait to add my own fish to the thread


----------

